# New tool!!!!!



## Hawaiilad

Not sure what to make of this saw horse. The concept seems good, but will it hold up over time or is it built like the easy pop up awnings that wear out in no time at all. Also I see you live in the UK, do you know if they sell them here in the US as yet, and if so, where

Thanks for the information


----------



## chadgr

thanks Larry, the sawhorse is designed in USA I am not sure if they are available for purchase as of yet from big stores such as Home depot ETC but I know that centipede are working on it. I understand your concern for the wear and tear and since there are more moving parts it is more likely to break however everything is riveted or bolted with strong hardware the legs and cross braces are made from steel and can hold a lot of weight. In my opinion I believe that it will hold up over time but I guess the only way to find out is to wait the time.
Chad


----------



## dhazelton

Looks useful - if you have a perfectly flat floor at a job site. I'd like to see what happens outside on a lawn or in a driveway.


----------



## TheDane

dhazelton-Check this out:









I have had mine for about 6 weeks now, using it both in the shop and out in the yard refinishing lawn furniture.

The thing is surprisingly strong, lightweight, and really easy to manage. Chad's review is spot on.


----------



## Hawaiilad

Gerry that seems it would work anywhere you placed it. Just wondering how long it would hold up…I know, nothing lasts forever anymore. Only time will tell I guess. Seems to be pretty strong. One question…if you are cutting up a sheet of plywood, do you need to use runner pieces to keep from cutting through to the supports?


----------



## TheDane

" ... do you need to use runner pieces to keep from cutting through to the supports?"

I would imagine so. I just haven't run into that situation yet.


----------



## CentipedeTool

Hi all, hope you don't mind the company chiming in here to share a few photos:

1.) Here is an uneven ground shot we did over a pothole in my driveway. The inventor is standing on top of the Centipede PRO Sawhorse where 5-6 of the legs weren't even touching the ground. I'm not claiming it works everywhere, I just thought this is relevant to the comments above…








http://centipedetool.com/faq-operation-uneven-ground/

2.) The P-Tops on top of each strut are designed to prevent the saw blade from hitting the steel of the Centipede. They are replaceable for this reason. One of our early supporters, Jonathan Mendoza shared this photo of the results of a mis-cut:









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/477447236343705600
Hope you don't mind me sticking around and trying to answer questions. I'm not here to pitch, but I can't help but share details on our baby!


----------



## dhazelton

If there were more contact points you could rip a sheet of plywood with no additional supports. If you wanted to put 2×4 stringers on the top can you zip a screw up through the one hole on those white caps to hold it?


----------



## intelligen

Chad, thanks for the review! I've had my eye on this ever since I found out I missed the fundraising campaign.

Gerry and CentipedeTool, thanks for the extra info and pictures. I hope I see the Centipede Sawhorse at Lowe's soon!


----------



## CentipedeTool

@dhazelton
As is, we expect you'd be able to rip a sheet of plywood, the only additional support being the need to clamp the board down to the sawhorse. Here is a shot of some very thin paneling on the prototype unit, it is well supported. We're open to design changes as this process continues to unfold, so I look forward to feedback from end users on this concern.









We took a shot at making it even easier to put a couple 2×4's on this thing with the included X-Cups. If the stability of screwing the boards into the Centipede Sawhorse is needed, that could work, though we'd recommend taking the time to drill out a hole and use a bolt of some sort. The P-Tops would take and hold screws, but, depending on how often this is needed, I'd expect you to go through a fair share of P-Tops over time.
X-Cups in use in a photo from Stu of StusShed.com








Just the X-Cups:








One more showing the application but without something on top:









Pics appear to be half off the box. Right-click on the pic and choose "open image in new tab" to see the whole thing…


----------



## CentipedeTool

@rob
As you were posting that, we were on a conference call where we came to a final agreement with a massive home improvement retailer. Because of the sensitivity and newness of the relationship, this comment isn't the official announcement, but I can now confidently say the Centipede Sawhorse will be available in a store near you when they do become available. We'll definitely be keeping everyone posted on a launch date!

Ugh, I hate plugging in this venue, but I'm going to add this link for the convenience of anyone who wants to get on our waiting list. I'm only going to use this list to send out 2 emails: 1 when I can announce the results of today's call and 1 when the Centipede Sawhorses have landed in communities across America.
Sign up on our back-order notification list here: centipedetool.com/sawhorse-withdrawal/


----------



## Hawaiilad

Thanks for the additional pictures. I see those X cups would be great holding a piece of 2X4 to hold the wood and would not be damaged it the 2×4 is cut through. I'm liking this more and more. I see it useful when cutting large sheet goods outside and laying smaller pieces on a sheet of plywood for spray painting (I do this allot as well).

This might be a great place for anyone that has used or that owns one of these to talk about it


----------



## NormG

Appears to be a well thought out unit


----------



## Buckethead

Looks like a most awesome unit for sheet goods. Perhaps not for a framing carpenter, but for a cabinet installer, or trim carpenter this would quickly become indispensable.

A hobbyist would also benefit greatly. Basically a full support work station that fits on a shelf. I like it!


----------



## ajw1978

I'm ordering one of these tomorrow. Waiting to hear back from the company about whether or not the XL has to be fully-expanded or could be used in a smaller configuration. This is the PERFECT solution for my lack of a workspace out on the patio. Can't wait to add it to my "shop."


----------



## TheDane

> Can t wait to add it to my "shop."


I have had mine for about a year ago now, and wouldn't part with it.

And it looks like they are growing … I didn't save the email, but the Centipedes will soon be available in some of the big box stores, and they are starting to sponsor podcasts (e.g. Matt's Basement Workshop: http://mattsbasementworkshop.com/welcomecentipedetools/ ).


----------

